
Announcing ncurses 6.1 – now supports 24bit RGB “direct-color” - dhotson
https://www.gnu.org/software/ncurses/
======
earenndil
Didn't they say that they weren't going to add it some time ago?
[https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
ncurses/2014-01/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
ncurses/2014-01/msg00008.html)

Glad they've finally come to their senses! (Although I understand the
apprehension.)

